# The iceman cometh ... :P (m8m iceman build)



## samhell12 (Apr 13, 2013)

so the build has started im still waiting on the neck to come and the pickup and tuners and nut but ill keep this post up to date ...


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Apr 13, 2013)

I must follow this.


----------



## jeleopard (Apr 13, 2013)

I'm waiting. Surely OP will deliver.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Apr 13, 2013)

jeleopard said:


> I'm waiting. Surely OP will deliver.



mfw this thread is 10 minutes old


----------



## JEngelking (Apr 13, 2013)

Is it done yet?












How about now?

Now I must play the waiting game. This will be too good.


----------



## Dan_Vacant (Apr 13, 2013)

Interest has been caught.


----------



## rikomaru (Apr 13, 2013)

where'd you get that neck made? or did you do it yourself?


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Apr 13, 2013)

xuhaiwen said:


> it's pure jackson, and pretty f-in cool



Yup, Jackson Iceman, and Meshuggah uses a Jackson M8M, you're totally right


----------



## Anatoth Derek (Apr 13, 2013)

Can I just order one of these from you now?


----------



## FromTheMausoleum (Apr 13, 2013)

It's it okay that I can't stop drooling? Is this normal?


----------



## GizmoJunior (Apr 13, 2013)

This has caught my eye and btw that neck looks beautiful!


----------



## Anatoth Derek (Apr 13, 2013)

Seriously, Ill take one. Just the body fully routed, 27" scale and two pickups. Ill handle the rest. Let me know how much I owe you


----------



## skeels (Apr 13, 2013)

I think this is almost done now...






Right?


----------



## JEngelking (Apr 13, 2013)

skeels said:


> I think this is almost done now...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Must be, it's been a whole nine hours since the thread started. That's like...

Forever.


----------



## muffinbutton (Apr 13, 2013)

Well there goes the attention on my build.... I shall also be following this closely.


----------



## Khoi (Apr 13, 2013)

it should be called the Ice Giant


----------



## Señor Voorhees (Apr 13, 2013)

The neck looks like a beefy cricket bat. I want this so hard. I love iceman's and I love 8's, so this is pure love for me.


----------



## jeleopard (Apr 13, 2013)

YJGB said:


> mfw this thread is 10 minutes old



MFW I'm excited to see what he does, and I have my popcorn on standby for when he delivers.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Apr 14, 2013)

jeleopard said:


> MFW I'm excited to see what he does, and I have my popcorn on standby for when he delivers.



mfw I don't have a face

I'm excited as well, but as you can see, by the time OP delivers, all the popcorn is gone. Just like at the movies.


----------



## patata (Apr 14, 2013)

Please tell me you're in thesaloniki


----------



## samhell12 (Apr 14, 2013)

guys im still geting all the parts together i belleve it will take about 2 weekes after i get the neck wich ill have to thank danijel kopjar of wreck guitars for building it for me (the radius and fret job is going to be done by me )the body is victorian ash and the brige is the ibanez lisenced from ibanezrules . the pickup is coming in the mail i expect it this week with the tuners .the pick up is a m8 like i was going to put something else in this guitar and the tuners sperzel open gear sound locks . 

and for all that are asking the build so far has cost me around 1200 australian dolars ... 


and im on the fence on putting a crome ibanez logo or not ... will love some feedback ....


----------



## Pikka Bird (Apr 14, 2013)

samhell12 said:


> and im on the fence on putting a crome ibanez logo or not ... will love some feedback ....


I'm guessing most people will say "no" to this. I know I will. Maybe try to make up a different kind of name that will look good with an Ibanez-esque font...?


----------



## skeels (Apr 14, 2013)

Icebanez?

Ibanex?


----------



## teleofseven (Apr 14, 2013)

(joke . for those with less brain)


----------



## Señor Voorhees (Apr 14, 2013)

Yeah, some people are iffy with labeling them something they're not. It's not REALLY an Ibanez, so it's sort of weird to put that on there. I second the custom label in Ibanez font. It's more or less just polite to the companies to do it that way. On the other hand, if it's something only meant for you and your eyes, I'd personally be comfortable doing it. I can't speak for other people, but I know I'm not going to go and sell it as a "rare Ibanez" or something. Hell, I wouldn't even play the thing publicly, it'd be for my own personal amusement. Even then, that's a little unfair to the actual company.

tl;dr I think it'd be cool to have a custom logo instead of Ibanez, out of respect.


----------



## samhell12 (Apr 15, 2013)

ok i think the ibanez logo is wrong so im going to ask for ideas ... is going to be in ibanez stile font so far i like icebanez , iceman , iceburg , icestorm im also thinking of doing cybertronian


----------



## RZKSpieler (Apr 15, 2013)

+1 to Iceman


----------



## AwDeOh (Apr 15, 2013)




----------



## AVH (Apr 15, 2013)

samhell12 said:


> and im on the fence on putting a crome ibanez logo or not ... will love some feedback ....



Don't.  You have to call that for what it actually is - flat out forgery, which most guitar companies rightfully get bent out of shape about, and also a very good chance that the owners of the originals that you're possibly counterfeiting (whom I work for) wouldn't be too crazy about it either. 

Come up with your own idea/logo, you wouldn't be fooling anyone with that.


----------



## samhell12 (Apr 15, 2013)

AVH said:


> Don't.  You have to call that for what it actually is - flat out forgery, which most guitar companies rightfully get bent out of shape about, and also a very good chance that the owners of the originals that you're possibly counterfeiting (whom I work for) wouldn't be too crazy about it either.
> 
> Come up with your own idea/logo, you wouldn't be fooling anyone with that.





mate if you sore the post above im not going with the ibanez logo ... and im not tring to rip off meshugah wich the reson's i am doing a iceman 8 like the meshugah one is bacause im a huge fan of their stuf and dont have 5 thousant for a guitar , and the guitar is going to be mine im not going to sell it as a lacs custom (but im not going to put a ibanez logo eniway) ... 

and again im not making a rip off ... i just love the guitar that the boys have and since im not a ibanez artist and their is no way to get a lacs custom i disided to build it my self ... i cant stress the fact that im not trying to rip ibanez off and im never saying that the finished product is a ibanez ....

and this argument is void anyway sinse the headstock will not say ibanez ...


----------



## samhell12 (Apr 15, 2013)

tell me what you think about these two ....


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Apr 15, 2013)

Spell it out in Dragon language!


----------



## Pikka Bird (Apr 15, 2013)

^I think that one Star Wars-looking font (Aurebesh) would look very good with the aesthetic you're aiming for.


----------



## Aghasura (Apr 15, 2013)

YJGB said:


> Spell it out in Dragon language!


 
I'm seriously writing lyrics about skyrim....first up: Hail Sithis. 

Getting back to OP, can't wait to see this thing!!!!


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Apr 15, 2013)

Aghasura said:


> I'm seriously writing lyrics about skyrim....first up: Hail Sithis.
> 
> Getting back to OP, can't wait to see this thing!!!!



Hail Azura, for she grands us the night sky.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Apr 15, 2013)

I think naming it Icegiant would be pretty damn awesome.


----------



## InfinityCollision (Apr 15, 2013)

Frost Giant/Jotunn


----------



## JEngelking (Apr 15, 2013)

The nicknames so far remind me of this NGD thread: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ex...f-i-named-my-guitars-id-call-frost-giant.html

Still fitting names for the guitar being built, nonetheless.


----------



## samhell12 (Apr 16, 2013)

new stuff in the mail !!!!  btw the radius block is made of plywood stuck together in 3s and radius using sand paper on the neck on my rga8 as a template so i can get a 16" radius ... and cost me 3 dolars ...  i think it can do the same job as a 50 dolar radius block ....


----------



## Brohoodofsteel75 (Apr 24, 2013)

HNNNNNNGGGGGGG!!! I can't keep my mind off this build!


----------



## samhell12 (Apr 27, 2013)

lets play a game what collor will the guitar be ...  btw i dont have a router the control cavity is hand chiseled ...


----------



## AwDeOh (Apr 27, 2013)

Go pink. Chicks dig it.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Apr 27, 2013)

What are the ethics of getting a new neck made for your ibanez, and putting a logo on that, and then later on having a new body made? and then changing the bridge? and then the pickups? and then the rest of the hardware?


----------



## samhell12 (May 3, 2013)

ixixixixixixixixixiixix hahahahahahahahaha im so happy ....  
home strech now ...


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (May 3, 2013)

samhell12 said:


> ixixixixixixixixixiixix hahahahahahahahaha im so happy ....
> home strech now ...



That looks horrible...























Horribly sexy that is


----------



## thebunfather (May 4, 2013)

All this talk of ice and no mention of Mr. Freeze?! Blasphemous!


----------



## Diggi (May 4, 2013)

JEngelking said:


> Is it done yet?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Better than playing the Crying Game ........


----------



## samhell12 (May 5, 2013)

thebunfather said:


> All this talk of ice and no mention of Mr. Freeze?! Blasphemous!



no joke evry time i say the fraze the iceman cometh its with a arnie voice ... 

and then i say maria !!!! take these people out im building my guitar ... xaxaxaxaxaxa exactly ...


----------



## samhell12 (May 8, 2013)

it is done !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  just side markers volume pot and fretlevel and dress to go ...


----------



## Dayviewer (May 8, 2013)

samhell12 said:


> it is done !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  just side markers volume pot and fretlevel and dress to go ...


And better pics!!


----------



## JEngelking (May 8, 2013)

Effin' yes, can't wait to see it all done! Looks good so far, moar pics though.


----------



## silent suicide (May 8, 2013)

Needs more pictures..


----------



## khobi64 (May 8, 2013)

well thats just down right AMAZING!!


----------



## MassNecrophagia (May 8, 2013)

thebunfather said:


> All this talk of ice and no mention of Mr. Freeze?! Blasphemous!


_Chill_


----------



## Crash Dandicoot (May 8, 2013)

Oh man, that looks GORGEOUS. Hopefully Ibanez takes some inspiration from your build


----------



## muffinbutton (May 8, 2013)

This build is done in the time it took me to start making decent progress on mine. wow. I'm gonna go back under my rock now.


----------



## jtm45 (May 8, 2013)

Looks great so far man!!!
And i say put what the fuck you want to on the headstock! It's your guitar after all and it's not like you're going to try and pass it off as being an Ibanez (especially as they don't make a production model Iceman 8-string anyway!).

Why would someone go to the trouble of making a replica of a '62 Strat, spend months aging it meticulously and not put a Fender logo on the headstock ?!!!

Making fake guitars and selling them as the real thing is a whole different deal but that's clearly not what you're doing.

Can't wait to see the finished guitar!!!


----------



## Blasphemer (May 8, 2013)




----------



## kevdes93 (May 10, 2013)

do an NGD with some good pics!!!!


----------



## samhell12 (May 11, 2013)

YOU ASK AND YOU SHALL RESIVE ...


----------



## Majkel (May 11, 2013)

samhell12 said:


> YOU ASK AND YOU SHALL RESIVE ...



No, we said MOAR pics. Four more is not enough.


----------



## silent suicide (May 11, 2013)

Sweet..
Now build me one..


----------



## ThatBeardGuy (May 11, 2013)

Damn, that's a gorgeous guitar, great job on the build.  So what are the full specs of it?


----------



## samhell12 (May 12, 2013)

ThatBeardGuy said:


> Damn, that's a gorgeous guitar, great job on the build.  So what are the full specs of it?



thank you still not done still thinking about the side inlays (i might go with lumiinlays) and headstock logo .... the specs are ...  

neck is 5 piece paduk and maple with ebony fingerboard and jumbo fretts neck joint is a neckthru constuction 

body wings are ash 

brige is a ibanez ege 3 fixed tuners are sperzel open gear tuners nut is ibanez as well 

and the pick up is a you something special a m8 humbuker from a company that i should not have to say the name of ...


----------

